# A RED that will be Hard for me to beat!



## Seadrifted Ag (Feb 19, 2012)

Starting the year out on a great day that landed one that will be hard to beat. Pulled out of Charlie's Friday about Mid-Morning based on the Solunar best offering being 12:30pm to 2:30 pm. After pulling in several 20"-21"ers, I was about to just call it a day when my line took that route we all live for. I was in about 12" of water off the IWC in mud and shell, and thank goodness for braid baby. Got hung up twice on shell and the Red helped break me free both times.

When it was all said and done it was a 28" Red that tipped the scale at just a hair over 10lbs.

Can't wait to to get the chance to beat this slotted size....doubt I do, but the feel of the tug on that line will keep me trying!!


----------

